# Metal bands that use prs guitars



## CAPTAIN SARG (Aug 7, 2009)

i know opeth playes them but who else?


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 7, 2009)

Sikth
Cephalic Carnage
Daath
Between the Buried and Me
Tons of nu metal bands


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 7, 2009)

Cradle of Filth
At least one of the guys does.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 7, 2009)

FWIW, John K dropped ESP and switched to PRS a good while before he left The Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 7, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> Sikth
> Cephalic Carnage



Seriously? Wow, who'd have thought?


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 8, 2009)

Nick Catnese, the other guitarist in Black Label Society.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 8, 2009)

Cradle of Filth
Staind
Fighstar
Limp Bizkit
Korn


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 8, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Cradle of Filth
> At least one of the guys does.



Indeed, its a sig model too


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 8, 2009)

My band 

Other than that, I don't think I can add much to what's been said... however, I think they've managed to break away from the Nickelback-style only bands and become a more valid alternative to those who want a more updated alternative to Gibson, so we might see more of them.

Look up the artist roster on the PRS website though, should give you all you need to know.

- edit - Just remembered, one of the guys from Within Temptation used a PRS 7-string a few years back. He went over to Mayones later though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjj7WEhYVN8&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_7N2ko10vs


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 8, 2009)

70Seven said:


> Nick Catnese, the other guitarist in Black Label Society.



Really? It's been years since i really listened to these guys, but i thought he had a washburn sig


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 8, 2009)

This dude from Anthrax.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 8, 2009)

That's Dan Spitz, who is now a watchmaker...


----------



## chips400 (Aug 8, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> Really? It's been years since i really listened to these guys, but i thought he had a washburn sig


 he switched his guitar says F**k you on the pickups


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh right... Alter Bridge


----------



## Scali (Aug 8, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> This dude from Anthrax.


 
Inline headstock on PRS? Never seen that before. Looks weird, like the original headstock melted and stretched out like that


----------



## Desi (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll be playing a PRS in a metal band...in the future...when I'm able to afford a custom 24...man, I don't know when that'll happen.


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2009)

Jim Root from Slipknot used to use PRSs.

Chris Webb (ex-Biomechanical) used a beautiful PRS 7.


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 8, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Indeed, its a sig model too




Blehhhhh those are so terrible


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 8, 2009)

One of the dudes from Threat Signal I believe, plays one of these -






but with EMG's if I'm not mistaken


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 8, 2009)

Scali said:


> Inline headstock on PRS? Never seen that before. Looks weird, like the original headstock melted and stretched out like that



Yeah it was posted on here a while ago, with a better pic too. I liek the headstock myself.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 8, 2009)

The lead singer of Porcupine Tree plays PRS as well.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 8, 2009)

70Seven said:


> Nick Catnese, the other guitarist in Black Label Society.


Huh? He had two Washburn sigs a V and one in the Idol series which is a PRS type shape but having just checked you are right he his using PRS now and it's a pretty sweet looking white singlecut too.



vampiregenocide said:


> Limp Bizkit


I know Wes used them for a while and Mike Smith too but I wouldn't count them now tbh. 



caughtinamosh said:


> That's Dan Spitz, who is now a watchmaker...


He has a new band now I forgot what they are called but they have a myspace he plays all their material on PRS 7's now too.


----------

